# Side Effects of Amino 2222



## faaazi (Apr 30, 2006)

Is there any side effects of Amino 2222 superior (optimum nutrition) ???And is there any better alternative available?


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 30, 2006)

they'e amino acids.... so somehow I doubt there will be any sides


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

no side effects i used them for 6 months actually no side effects and no effects either i'd suggest that u don't use it get creatine they say it's good and whey protein powder


----------



## jerryjb5959 (May 1, 2006)

The only side effect is bigger muscles


----------

